# Impossible de trouver un serveur PPPoE



## Psygod (21 Novembre 2004)

Souvent ça me fait ça (et ça reste comme ça pendant longtemps),







avant de me faire ça :






Est ce normal ? Y a t il quelque chose de précis à configurer ??

Merci


----------



## pixelemon (21 Novembre 2004)

hum hum

une ou deux précisions sur ton provider, ton modem, tes paramètres, ton type d'abonnement et tes branchements peuvent être utiles pour que nous t'aidions

allez enchaines


----------



## Psygod (21 Novembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> hum hum
> 
> une ou deux précisions sur ton provider, ton modem, tes paramètres, ton type d'abonnement et tes branchements peuvent être utiles pour que nous t'aidions
> 
> allez enchaines



Provider ::: c koi ???
Modem : CT-361
Paramètres : euh ... c a d ?
Abonnement : 9 Telecom 512
Branchements : alors, un cable de téléphone est relié à une prise RJ45 qui est reliée à mon modem ...


----------



## demougin (21 Novembre 2004)

provider = fai

paramètres = éléments fournis par ton fai lors de ton abonnement (il n'y a pas de génération spontanée de serveurs de connexion à internet)

pour ton info, vas lire par exemple l'excellent www.osxfacile.com ou encore www.macadsl.com


----------



## Psygod (21 Novembre 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> provider = fai
> 
> paramètres = éléments fournis par ton fai lors de ton abonnement (il n'y a pas de génération spontanée de serveurs de connexion à internet)
> 
> pour ton info, vas lire par exemple l'excellent www.osxfacile.com ou encore www.macadsl.com



provider ---> le 9
paramètres ----> oh la la ... je sais pas ... du moins je vois pas trop ...

merci


----------



## ju boss (21 Novembre 2004)

j'ai un peu le meme probleme, 
ma connection marche tres bien que ce soit par ethernet ou airport, j'arrive a me connecter a un reseau de mon voisinage, mais quand je veux me connecter a celui que je viens de creer je vois un message a cote de l'icone airport:"recherche de l'hote PPPoE"
merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Sophie Laumont (21 Novembre 2004)

Pareil pour moi. Je ne sais absolument pas ce qui se passe

 J'ai Wanadoo Xtense 1 Mega et airport. Un fois j'ai pis deux heures. J'ai tout débranché et rebranché. D'autres fois, ça va un peu plus vite. Mais je suis perplexe.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2004)

Modem Ethernet ou USB enfin ca change peut etre rien


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Novembre 2004)

j'ai le meme genre de truc , alors eteindre pendant quelques secondes le modem et le rallumer ... attendre que tous ses voyants soient revenus ... reinitialiser la borne , (un petit coup de stylo la ou il faut a l'arriere!, maintenir enfoncé pendant quarante secondes .).. puis voir l'assistant de reglages sur l'ordi!!)toujours verifier dans "l'asssistant de reglages airport que l'on a bien configuré les adresses identifiants et mot de passse fournis par le fai!! sinon lui demander par telephone...voila tout cela c'est de l'experience personnelle et des conseils d'apple soi meme!!  ( en ce qui concerne le modem il semble qu'il peut au bout d'un moment etre trop empli d'electricité statique! donc eteindre et rallumer lui remet les puces en place!!


----------



## Psygod (22 Novembre 2004)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le meme genre de truc , alors eteindre pendant quelques secondes le modem et le rallumer ... attendre que tous ses voyants soient revenus ... reinitialiser la borne , (un petit coup de stylo la ou il faut a l'arriere!, maintenir enfoncé pendant quarante secondes .).. puis voir l'assistant de reglages sur l'ordi!!)toujours verifier dans "l'asssistant de reglages airport que l'on a bien configuré les adresses identifiants et mot de passse fournis par le fai!! sinon lui demander par telephone...voila tout cela c'est de l'experience personnelle et des conseils d'apple soi meme!!  ( en ce qui concerne le modem il semble qu'il peut au bout d'un moment etre trop empli d'electricité statique! donc eteindre et rallumer lui remet les puces en place!!



bon moi j'ai pas de bone airport mais j'eteint mon modem puis le rallume mais quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas !


----------

